# Little Rock Full Results



## Bubba-Q (Mar 14, 2009)

from KCBS site

Grand Champion: Jack's Old South
Reserve Champion: Pellet Envy

Overall:
1 Jack's Old South
2 Pellet Envy
3 Little Pig Town
4 Pig Newton
5 Ribs 4 U
6 QUAU
7 TheSlabs.com
8 I Smell Smoke
9 Smokey Joel/Cubby Bear
10 3 Eyz BBQ
11 Learn2Q.com
12 Blazin BBQ
13 QSS Smokin'
14 Big Wigs BBQ
15 River City Rub
16 GRILLAS BBQ TEAM
17 Wild Wings
18 BBQ ASAP
19 J and J Redneck
20 Dr. Porkinstein
21 Butcher BBQ
22 KC Can Crew
23 SMR BBQ
24 Music City Pig Pals
25 Governor's BBQ
26 Still Smokin
27 Porkrastinators
28 The BBQ Effect
29 Squeal of Fortune
30 Smelly Butts BBQ
31 Team Bobby - Q
32 Habitual Smokers
33 JP Custom Smoke
34 Bros.w/ Different Mother
35 Ritter's BBQ
36 Smokin Suzy
37 Smoke 'N Ice
38 SheThinksMySlabs R Sexy
39 cancersuckschicago.com
40 Smokin' Triggers
41 Perfect Smoke
42 BBQr's Delight
43 Transformer BBQ
44 4 Legs Up BBQ
45 Smoke This
46 City Hogs
47 Diva Q
48 Bib's N Rib's
49 Smoke on Wheels
50 morgans smokn meats
51 4 dry miles
52 Clarks corner BBQ
53 Clark Kent Super Smokers
54 One Slice at a Time
55 Wachovia Wacky Worriers
56 Feeding Frenzy BBQ
57 Lone Wolf BBQ
58 Delta Smoke
59 Charcoal Cowboys
60 Trolly Time BBQ
61 3 KNIGHTS & A LUTHERAN
62 Cotton Patch Cooking Cre
63 Farm Boy BBQ
64 The Smoking Hills
65 Smokin' Guns BBQ
66 The Pork Jesters
67 Tennessee Trio
68 Sue B Que
69 Smokin Lions
70 Lord of the Swine
71 Red Hog BBQ
72 Smokin Okies
73 10 Bones BBQ
74 Connoissuers of FineSwin
75 Fast Eddy's BBQ
76 Smoking Razorbacks
77 Whizbang BBQ
78 Cajun Que Krewe
79 Rib Ticklers
80 Two old men and a grill
81 King Farm 
82 ELLAS BARBEQUE
83 Blind Hog BBQ
84 The Rack Pack
85 Bare Bonz BBQ
86 OId Kentucky Barbecue Co
87 Kick'n Back Kookers
88 REDNECK GRILLERS
89 Lil' Fiddler's
90 BIG ROB'S BBQ
91 Mid-Town BBQ
92 Bad to the Bone
93 Twyford BBQ & Catering
94 Big Joes 
95 Double D's BBQ
96 Dads BBQ & Grill
97 bird creek bbq boys
98 The Rib Rockets
99 Riverside BBQ
100 K & K Kookers
101 Spanky's Meat BBQ Co.
102 Bones and Butts
103 QueTPies
104 Smoke N the Rockies
105 Hillbilly Hoggers
106 BurnOneBBQ
107 Smoke & Vinegar
108 We Don't Cook Sheep
109 Fowl Smokin Swine
110 Pig Newtons
111 Block USA
112 D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F.
113 Earthquake BBQ
114 Y Don't We Get Drunk&Que
115 Stu's Q BBQ
116 Diversified Porkfolio
117 The Wolf Pack
118 Rabbit Gulch
119 Party Q
120 SMOKIN IN STYLE BBQ
121 MOONLIGHT MEATRUBBERS
122 De'Boners
123 Little Creek Bar B Cue C
124 Tater 2
125 LiL' Odoms Cooking Team
126 Here for the Beer
127 MainStreet Grillers
128 Smoke It Up 
129 Mack Daddy's BBq



Chicken:
1 J and J Redneck
2 Dads BBQ & Grill
3 Blazin BBQ
4 Big Wigs BBQ
5 Smelly Butts BBQ
6 Clark Kent Super Smokers
7 King Farm 
8 Pellet Envy
9 QUAU
10 Jack's Old South
11 4 dry miles
12 City Hogs
13 Farm Boy BBQ
14 I Smell Smoke
15 Team Bobby - Q
16 Perfect Smoke
17 Smokin' Triggers
18 Kick'n Back Kookers
19 Diva Q
20 Dr. Porkinstein
21 D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F.
22 SMR BBQ
23 Delta Smoke
24 The BBQ Effect
25 morgans smokn meats
26 Ribs 4 U
27 Wild Wings
28 Spanky's Meat BBQ Co.
29 JP Custom Smoke
30 River City Rub
31 Fowl Smokin Swine
32 Pig Newton
33 The Wolf Pack
34 KC Can Crew
35 Bib's N Rib's
36 Sue B Que
37 Squeal of Fortune
38 Bare Bonz BBQ
39 SheThinksMySlabs R Sexy
40 Little Pig Town
41 QSS Smokin'
42 Connoissuers of FineSwin
43 Still Smokin
44 Charcoal Cowboys
45 Governor's BBQ
46 We Don't Cook Sheep
47 Double D's BBQ
48 Rabbit Gulch
49 Smokin' Guns BBQ
50 Smoke This
51 Butcher BBQ
52 Transformer BBQ
53 Big Joes 
54 Rib Ticklers
55 Music City Pig Pals
56 GRILLAS BBQ TEAM
57 Pig Newtons
58 Cajun Que Krewe
59 One Slice at a Time
60 Smokin Suzy
61 Porkrastinators
62 The Rack Pack
63 BBQ ASAP
64 3 Eyz BBQ
65 4 Legs Up BBQ
66 Fast Eddy's BBQ
67 Lone Wolf BBQ
68 BurnOneBBQ
69 Two old men and a grill
70 cancersuckschicago.com
71 Cotton Patch Cooking Cre
72 OId Kentucky Barbecue Co
73 Smokin Lions
74 The Smoking Hills
75 Smoke N the Rockies
76 Blind Hog BBQ
77 Wachovia Wacky Worriers
78 Earthquake BBQ
79 Trolly Time BBQ
80 Twyford BBQ & Catering
81 Bones and Butts
82 Bad to the Bone
83 TheSlabs.com
84 Smoke on Wheels
85 Smokey Joel/Cubby Bear
86 Learn2Q.com
87 Bros.w/ Different Mother
88 QueTPies
89 Mid-Town BBQ
90 BBQr's Delight
91 Red Hog BBQ
92 Whizbang BBQ
93 Smokin Okies
94 Diversified Porkfolio
95 bird creek bbq boys
96 SMOKIN IN STYLE BBQ
97 Mack Daddy's BBq
98 Tennessee Trio
99 REDNECK GRILLERS
100 Smoke 'N Ice
101 Lord of the Swine
102 K & K Kookers
103 Ritter's BBQ
104 Block USA
105 Lil' Fiddler's
106 BIG ROB'S BBQ
107 Clarks corner BBQ
108 Y Don't We Get Drunk&Que
109 ELLAS BARBEQUE
110 3 KNIGHTS & A LUTHERAN
111 The Pork Jesters
112 Feeding Frenzy BBQ
113 Habitual Smokers
114 Smoking Razorbacks
115 10 Bones BBQ
116 MainStreet Grillers
117 Riverside BBQ
118 Stu's Q BBQ
119 De'Boners
120 Smoke & Vinegar
121 The Rib Rockets
122 MOONLIGHT MEATRUBBERS
123 Party Q
124 Hillbilly Hoggers
125 Here for the Beer
126 Little Creek Bar B Cue C
127 LiL' Odoms Cooking Team
128 Tater 2


 Ribs:
1 Jack's Old South
2 Learn2Q.com
3 JP Custom Smoke
4 Smoke This
5 Smokey Joel/Cubby Bear
6 Smoking Razorbacks
7 Trolly Time BBQ
8 River City Rub
9 REDNECK GRILLERS
10 Pig Newton
11 Bros.w/ Different Mother
12 Smokin Okies
13 3 Eyz BBQ
14 QSS Smokin'
15 The Smoking Hills
16 GRILLAS BBQ TEAM
17 Blazin BBQ
18 Clarks corner BBQ
19 I Smell Smoke
20 QUAU
21 SMR BBQ
22 Still Smokin
23 Clark Kent Super Smokers
24 Connoissuers of FineSwin
25 Perfect Smoke
26 Smokin' Triggers
27 The BBQ Effect
28 KC Can Crew
29 Habitual Smokers
30 Smoke 'N Ice
31 Wild Wings
32 Smelly Butts BBQ
33 Ribs 4 U
34 Governor's BBQ
35 Porkrastinators
36 Fowl Smokin Swine
37 morgans smokn meats
38 Mack Daddy's BBq
39 Lord of the Swine
40 Red Hog BBQ
41 City Hogs
42 Fast Eddy's BBQ
43 Diva Q
44 D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F.
45 BBQr's Delight
46 Charcoal Cowboys
47 Little Pig Town
48 Cotton Patch Cooking Cre
49 TheSlabs.com
50 Pellet Envy
51 QueTPies
52 cancersuckschicago.com
53 4 Legs Up BBQ
54 10 Bones BBQ
55 Spanky's Meat BBQ Co.
56 Ritter's BBQ
57 Lil' Fiddler's
58 Big Joes 
59 Transformer BBQ
60 Bad to the Bone
61 MOONLIGHT MEATRUBBERS
62 Delta Smoke
63 Two old men and a grill
64 Smoke on Wheels
65 King Farm 
66 Mid-Town BBQ
67 Dr. Porkinstein
68 OId Kentucky Barbecue Co
69 Lone Wolf BBQ
70 Farm Boy BBQ
71 BIG ROB'S BBQ
72 Smokin Suzy
73 Y Don't We Get Drunk&Que
74 Big Wigs BBQ
75 Bib's N Rib's
76 Blind Hog BBQ
77 Hillbilly Hoggers
78 Kick'n Back Kookers
79 SMOKIN IN STYLE BBQ
80 Rib Ticklers
81 Smoke & Vinegar
82 Smoke N the Rockies
83 4 dry miles
84 Smokin Lions
85 SheThinksMySlabs R Sexy
86 Squeal of Fortune
87 Music City Pig Pals
88 Team Bobby - Q
89 BBQ ASAP
90 bird creek bbq boys
91 J and J Redneck
92 Stu's Q BBQ
93 The Pork Jesters
94 Feeding Frenzy BBQ
95 Tater 2
96 ELLAS BARBEQUE
97 The Rib Rockets
98 One Slice at a Time
99 Riverside BBQ
100 Butcher BBQ
101 Whizbang BBQ
102 Bones and Butts
103 LiL' Odoms Cooking Team
104 Tennessee Trio
105 We Don't Cook Sheep
106 Party Q
107 Bare Bonz BBQ
108 3 KNIGHTS & A LUTHERAN
109 The Rack Pack
110 Here for the Beer
111 Cajun Que Krewe
112 BurnOneBBQ
113 Sue B Que
114 Block USA
115 Wachovia Wacky Worriers
116 Twyford BBQ & Catering
117 Smokin' Guns BBQ
118 Earthquake BBQ
119 Diversified Porkfolio
120 K & K Kookers
121 De'Boners
122 Little Creek Bar B Cue C
123 Dads BBQ & Grill
124 Double D's BBQ
125 The Wolf Pack
126 Pig Newtons
127 Rabbit Gulch
128 MainStreet Grillers
129 Smoke It Up 



Pork:
1 TheSlabs.com
2 Ritter's BBQ
3 Little Pig Town
4 Learn2Q.com
5 Farm Boy BBQ
6 Pig Newton
7 Dr. Porkinstein
8 Habitual Smokers
9 Pellet Envy
10 Smokey Joel/Cubby Bear
11 Music City Pig Pals
12 Butcher BBQ
13 Tennessee Trio
14 SMR BBQ
15 Ribs 4 U
16 Smokin' Guns BBQ
17 Bros.w/ Different Mother
18 I Smell Smoke
19 Party Q
20 BBQ ASAP
21 3 Eyz BBQ
22 Riverside BBQ
23 Clarks corner BBQ
24 Lil' Fiddler's
25 Bib's N Rib's
26 KC Can Crew
27 Big Wigs BBQ
28 Double D's BBQ
29 Wild Wings
30 Porkrastinators
31 J and J Redneck
32 Wachovia Wacky Worriers
33 Squeal of Fortune
34 River City Rub
35 Twyford BBQ & Catering
36 Cotton Patch Cooking Cre
37 Transformer BBQ
38 City Hogs
39 Smoke on Wheels
40 Block USA
41 Sue B Que
42 ELLAS BARBEQUE
43 Lone Wolf BBQ
44 BBQr's Delight
45 Little Creek Bar B Cue C
46 Smokin Suzy
47 Feeding Frenzy BBQ
48 Two old men and a grill
49 QUAU
50 Smoke 'N Ice
51 Blazin BBQ
52 Red Hog BBQ
53 Team Bobby - Q
54 Jack's Old South
55 Diva Q
56 4 Legs Up BBQ
57 QSS Smokin'
58 3 KNIGHTS & A LUTHERAN
59 Smoke & Vinegar
60 Cajun Que Krewe
61 Dads BBQ & Grill
62 Tater 2
63 Mid-Town BBQ
64 The Wolf Pack
65 K & K Kookers
66 Governor's BBQ
67 Clark Kent Super Smokers
68 JP Custom Smoke
69 Bad to the Bone
70 Delta Smoke
71 4 dry miles
72 BIG ROB'S BBQ
73 10 Bones BBQ
74 SheThinksMySlabs R Sexy
75 Whizbang BBQ
76 Big Joes 
77 Hillbilly Hoggers
78 Still Smokin
79 Diversified Porkfolio
80 The Pork Jesters
81 Stu's Q BBQ
82 One Slice at a Time
83 The Rack Pack
84 Fowl Smokin Swine
85 Trolly Time BBQ
86 Charcoal Cowboys
87 cancersuckschicago.com
88 Smoke This
89 De'Boners
90 GRILLAS BBQ TEAM
91 REDNECK GRILLERS
92 Rabbit Gulch
93 Smokin' Triggers
94 Lord of the Swine
95 OId Kentucky Barbecue Co
96 Smelly Butts BBQ
97 King Farm 
98 Kick'n Back Kookers
99 The BBQ Effect
100 MOONLIGHT MEATRUBBERS
101 Rib Ticklers
102 Connoissuers of FineSwin
103 Smokin Lions
104 bird creek bbq boys
105 Here for the Beer
106 Smoke N the Rockies
107 SMOKIN IN STYLE BBQ
108 Fast Eddy's BBQ
109 morgans smokn meats
110 Pig Newtons
111 BurnOneBBQ
112 Earthquake BBQ
113 Bare Bonz BBQ
114 The Smoking Hills
115 D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F.
116 Perfect Smoke
117 The Rib Rockets
118 Smokin Okies
119 MainStreet Grillers
120 Bones and Butts
121 We Don't Cook Sheep
122 LiL' Odoms Cooking Team
123 Smoke It Up 
124 Spanky's Meat BBQ Co.
125 Blind Hog BBQ
126 Y Don't We Get Drunk&Que
127 Smoking Razorbacks
128 QueTPies


 Brisket:
1 BBQ ASAP
2 GRILLAS BBQ TEAM
3 3 KNIGHTS & A LUTHERAN
4 Little Pig Town
5 Jack's Old South
6 Pellet Envy
7 Ribs 4 U
8 TheSlabs.com
9 Butcher BBQ
10 QSS Smokin'
11 The Rib Rockets
12 The Pork Jesters
13 cancersuckschicago.com
14 SheThinksMySlabs R Sexy
15 QUAU
16 Feeding Frenzy BBQ
17 3 Eyz BBQ
18 Blind Hog BBQ
19 Big Wigs BBQ
20 Smoking Razorbacks
21 The BBQ Effect
22 Squeal of Fortune
23 One Slice at a Time
24 J and J Redneck
25 Smokin Lions
26 Smokin Suzy
27 Governor's BBQ
28 Music City Pig Pals
29 Smokey Joel/Cubby Bear
30 Wild Wings
31 Team Bobby - Q
32 Smoke 'N Ice
33 Wachovia Wacky Worriers
34 Perfect Smoke
35 Pig Newton
36 Still Smokin
37 morgans smokn meats
38 BBQr's Delight
39 River City Rub
40 Blazin BBQ
41 4 Legs Up BBQ
42 10 Bones BBQ
43 Bare Bonz BBQ
44 Smoke on Wheels
45 Porkrastinators
46 Habitual Smokers
47 I Smell Smoke
48 Whizbang BBQ
49 Learn2Q.com
50 Dr. Porkinstein
51 Smelly Butts BBQ
52 KC Can Crew
53 Lord of the Swine
54 Smokin Okies
55 The Smoking Hills
56 Rib Ticklers
57 Transformer BBQ
58 Cajun Que Krewe
59 4 dry miles
60 Fast Eddy's BBQ
61 Pig Newtons
62 The Rack Pack
63 Smokin' Triggers
64 QueTPies
65 Ritter's BBQ
66 Lone Wolf BBQ
67 Tennessee Trio
68 K & K Kookers
69 Bones and Butts
70 ELLAS BARBEQUE
71 Sue B Que
72 bird creek bbq boys
73 Bib's N Rib's
74 Y Don't We Get Drunk&Que
75 Smokin' Guns BBQ
76 Hillbilly Hoggers
77 BurnOneBBQ
78 Charcoal Cowboys
79 BIG ROB'S BBQ
80 Smoke This
81 OId Kentucky Barbecue Co
82 Earthquake BBQ
83 SMR BBQ
84 Diva Q
85 Smoke It Up 
86 Twyford BBQ & Catering
87 Delta Smoke
88 JP Custom Smoke
89 Bros.w/ Different Mother
90 Clarks corner BBQ
91 Red Hog BBQ
92 We Don't Cook Sheep
93 Cotton Patch Cooking Cre
94 Smoke & Vinegar
95 Trolly Time BBQ
96 Double D's BBQ
97 Connoissuers of FineSwin
98 Mid-Town BBQ
99 City Hogs
100 Diversified Porkfolio
101 Smoke N the Rockies
102 Two old men and a grill
103 Stu's Q BBQ
104 Kick'n Back Kookers
105 Riverside BBQ
106 Spanky's Meat BBQ Co.
107 Bad to the Bone
108 Rabbit Gulch
109 King Farm 
110 LiL' Odoms Cooking Team
111 De'Boners
112 Dads BBQ & Grill
113 REDNECK GRILLERS
114 Clark Kent Super Smokers
115 Lil' Fiddler's
116 Block USA
117 Big Joes 
118 Little Creek Bar B Cue C
119 The Wolf Pack
120 SMOKIN IN STYLE BBQ
121 MainStreet Grillers
122 Party Q
123 MOONLIGHT MEATRUBBERS
124 Tater 2
125 Farm Boy BBQ
126 D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F.
127 Here for the Beer
128 Fowl Smokin Swine


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 15, 2009)

Diva Q gets 47th!!  WOW!!  Awesome job team DQ!

Congrats to Dallas and Double D's for their very nice showing as well!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2009)

good job at quite a comp!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats Diva and crew! 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 15, 2009)

That was a very cold, very wet, very cold and very wet experience.  Good thing no one snapped a pic of Dallas and I huddled around the insulated fire box on his Greer pit.  It gave off a little heat.........., but so does a light bulb.

It was a great experience in endurance and I am glad I was there.  We were backed up to Jacks Old South and I did get to meet Myron.

I thought Dallas turned in some great bbq. I ate all I could and we gave away the rest.

I got to meet Diva and her husband.  She built her site using the Johnny Cash method.  One piece at a time.  HA!!!!!!

Good to see Dallas and his wife again and Joe (1MoreFord) also.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 15, 2009)

Alright seriously that was the coldest wettest comp of my life. Holy Cow I have never been so cold. 

It was wonderful to meet Cliff and thanks to his generosity and many others we were able to do this comp.

I am not sure if I would ever do a fly in again. I like knowing where mystuff is and using my own equip. I had some really difficult issues with the equip and meat that while still really nice was not what I was used to for sure. 

I was however THRILLLED to get a call in chicken. That was awesome. 

Also I want to point out the the BBQ effect the other team from Canada may not have gotten a call but they came in 28th overall!!!! Woohoo!!

We were so proud of them.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who competed.

Sure was good to see Dallas and his wife and Cliff and his wife again.  Glad I got meet Diva and her husband too.

Got to see and meet several folks from other forums as well.

I Honestly don't know how anyone without a trailer or RV for shelter made it thru the night.    As Cliff and Diva mentioned it was very cold and wet and I missed the worst of it at home in bed.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 15, 2009)

Groovy! It was cold and wet but that is what it's all about. Right? Congrats to Diva, Dallas and others who hammered threw. After this one Oink is going to be a walk in the park.   

Pigs


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 15, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Groovy! It was cold and wet but that is what it's all about. Right? Congrats to Diva, Dallas and others who hammered threw. After this one Oink is going to be a walk in the park.
> 
> Pigs



Hopefully... :roll:   There are no guarantees with Western NY weather.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 16, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That was a very cold, very wet, very cold and very wet experience.  Good thing no one snapped a pic of Dallas and I huddled around the insulated fire box on his Greer pit.  It gave off a little heat.........., but so does a light bulb.
> 
> It was a great experience in endurance and I am glad I was there.  We were backed up to Jacks Old South and I did get to meet Myron.
> 
> ...



Cliff, thanks again for helping me out.  You're a good friend, sitting through that miserable night in the cold, and wind, and rain.  I couldn't have made it without you!

Overall, I was pleased with our performance in three categories.  I knew we were in trouble with the ribs not being tender.  I still can't figure out why the brisket did poorly other than there were just so many great cooks that we were competing against.  Still it was nice to cook again especially against that level of competition.  It was great to see everyone.  Congratus to Danielle and 3 Eyz for a great performance!

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 16, 2009)

1MoreFord said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone who competed.
> 
> Sure was good to see Dallas and his wife and Cliff and his wife again.  Glad I got meet Diva and her husband too.
> 
> ...



Joe, thank you so much for all the help at the competition.  You guys from Arkansas are the best and I really appreciated all the help with setting up and tearing down and it was just plain nice to share some time with members of the forum.  Thanks  again Joe.  I hope we can do it again sometime!

Dallas


----------



## Unity (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice work, everyone! The BBQ Central League has some tough teams!   

--John


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 16, 2009)

Dallas,

Good to see your post.  Hope this means y'all are home safe and sound.   8)  'Til next time.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a short video of the site shot sometime after midnight.  The rain didn't stop till after the sun came up.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLnY9fIUqQ0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLnY9fIUqQ0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Dallas. I never did find you there, but the cold and rain meant I didn't walk around much either!


----------



## Unity (Mar 17, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Here is a short video of the site shot sometime after midnight.  The rain didn't stop till after the sun came up.


Man, that's wantin' to cook in the worst way.   

--John
(Anybody old enough to remember Rusty Warren? She said, "A guy came up and told me he wanted to make love to me in the worst way. So I said, 'The worst way I can think of is standing up in a hammock.'")


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Here is a short video of the site shot sometime after midnight.  The rain didn't stop till after the sun came up.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLnY9fIUqQ0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hLnY9fIUqQ0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Uh, yeah. Glad NOT to be there!!! Reminds me of a job I catered last 09/13. 24 hours of THAT!!!! YUCK!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 18, 2009)

It was only a few degrees away from being solid precipitation(snow).  That had to suck big time.  That last Nelsonville contest we did was pretty damn cold too if you remember.  No rain and no wind there.  Dallas told me it was miserable.


----------

